

Researchers develop acoustic based data transfer system for phones - ge0rg
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/523718/researchers_develop_acoustic_based_data_transfer_system_phones/

======
lutusp
Title: "Researchers develop acoustic based data transfer system for phones"

When I first saw the title, I thought it was an Onion parody -- acoustic
modems are hardly a technological breakthrough.

"Technology employs 'self-jamming' for security and could be an alternative to
NFC. No word on whether it sounds like the squeal of a 56k modem."

Also not a new feature -- my acoustic modems were perfectly self-jamming, most
of the time.

All kidding aside, as described the project could piggyback a secure, low-
data-rate connection on top of a cellular voice connection.

